

Up to 37% chance of 9+ earthquake on entire west coast within 50 years - jv22222
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascadia_subduction_zone#Prediction_of_the_next_major_earthquake

======
jv22222
As discussed in techzing daily 13 mins in: <http://techzinglive.com/?p=450>

